# Pond Snail vs Mystery Snail



## LadyVictorian (Nov 23, 2011)

So I have had my mystery snail in the 10 gallon tank a long time, since I set it up and in that that time he doesn't seem to poo as much as my pond snail. I took them both out for a day and watched them and by the end of the day the pond snail produced more poo than my mystery snail. The pond snail just leaves a mess everywhere to where the mystery sail left nice little clusters that have always been easy to pick up. So mystery snail went back into the tank, now about my pond snail do they really create that much more waste? I mean wow, he soils a whole tank by the end of the day, don't know if putting him in the 10 gallon is a good idea anymore.


----------

